# jotul combifire 1 or 4 ?



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2010)

hi guys,
            I'm new here and could use a bit of help.
I have a secondary residence in the northern part of wisconsin. we primarily heat with a lopi berkshire LP stove, but supplement with a jotul gf200 and our wilkening convective wood fireplace.

I'm wanting to be able to do some puttsing around the detached garage during the winter and am looking to purchase some kind of heater for it. 
the garage is 25x28 with a barn style roof. it is fully insulated and I plan to cut vents in the second story floor so the heat can rise to some degree. this is not something that will be heated 24/7.

I am looking for opinions on whether I should simply throw in an LP stove that being the jotul gf300 i have sitting or if i should go with wood as its a bit less expensive to burn?

I have  a line on 2 smaller jotul combifires both under $400
if i were to go with the combifires what are the pro's and cons as well as dimension differences between the 1B and the #4. both are odd looking , and from what limited  info Ive gathered, the 1b is brick lined the 4 is not.

HEELP !


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2010)

The wood stoves will definitely throw out more heat on the max. settings!

Here are the model styles - make sure anything you look at is a real Jotul and not a copy!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Jotul_Stoves_-_Identify_Older_Models

I think both originally had refractory linings......personally, I like the #1 looks better......

Gas, of course, is much easier to deal with.......you can just switch it on a few hours before you intend to use the workshop, etc......it's really a life style decision, but for many people ONE woodstove is enough.....that is, to feed and start.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2010)

Check with the local authorities, burning in a garage is against code. But with a detached garage, if there are no flammable items stored in the garage and if the stove is elevated, this may get a variance granted.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks for the input... lp would be easier, especially since I have a small jotul gathering dust...but in the end  would cost more than the wood I get for cheap or scrounge over the course of the year..

so the 4 should have a brick liner in it? the one I am going to look at does not... it is real though, as it has jotul molded in to the casting.

I agree the 1b looks nicer...and the one i am considering has a new damper and is as new compared to the 4 which shows 'er age some.. 

can I expect the same output or performance ? again , this is for a garage shop, that sees scant use... I simply want to bring the temp up fast and hold while I am working. then be able to feed as needed if i leave for a few hours.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Oct 22, 2010)

my chimney guy said the same about a gas stove being illegal in a garage. however, there are no flam liquids kept in it..all are in the boat house.. I have some woodworking tools and [drained] yard equipment thats it...  I am pretty sure that I do not need a permit to install.


I suppose if all else failed I could install in my el-cheapo  Glo-warm non vented 38k BTU LP heater to test the waters and if LP did the job , then install the jotul I have laying.

when we took the home over from my parents the glo-warm was in the main house.. terrible unit not being vented.. blue dust on windows, woodwork constantly needed cleaning, not to mention the harmful exhaust.


----------



## scottperkins (Feb 23, 2011)

[quote author="Webmaster" date="1287779525"]The wood stoves will definitely throw out more heat on the max. settings!
Here are the model styles - make sure anything you look at is a real Jotul and not a copy!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Jotul_Stoves_-_Identify_Older_Models
-------------------
Heh Heh Heh, I just found out that the Jotul ITSELF  is a copy ! ! !

I recently saw a local stove for sale with made in Norway stamped on it
that looked just like the Jotul Combifire.
Wait a minute... IS Jotul made in Norway ?  smile, maybe it WAS a Jotul.


----------



## webbie (Feb 23, 2011)

peedenmark7 said:
			
		

> my chimney guy said the same about a gas stove being illegal in a garage. however, there are no flam liquids kept in it..all are in the boat house..



I think this relates to an attached garage or garage where motor vehicles are regularly stored. If no cars are in there, it it effectively just a room or outbuilding.


----------

